# Proxy setting keep changing to manual. Virus/Malware?



## pandadgett

Every time I try to start firefox it wont let me connect to the internet and I have to change the proxy settings back to automatic or no proxy from manual and then it lets me connect. This problem just started today and has never happened before. It started happening right after my avg antivirus scanner found a virus and quarantined it. I no longer have the name of the virus it quarantined because I deleted avg so that I could try other anti-virus software. Can someone please help? Is this virus related?


----------



## koala

If the problem only started after AVG found a virus, then it probably is virus-related, even though the file was quarantined.

What antivirus software did you replace AVG with, and have you let it run a full scan?

If you think your computer might still be infected: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

